# ترنيمة -  انا لست أرجوك - حوار الابن الضال لفريق الحياة الافضل رائعة جدا جدا جدا جدا



## MenaNarmar (15 مارس 2009)

" لأن أبني هذا كان ميتا فعاش وضالاً فوجد "
  ( لوقا 15 : 24 )

 ترنيمة انا لست أرجوك لكى تبقى معى
حوار الابن الضال لفريق الحياة الافضل رائعة جدا جدا جدا جدا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
من شريط يا رب ارحم - ترانيم شرقية​*

 أفضل ما هتسمع من ترانيم عن الأبن الضال 















 لتحميل الترنيمة أضغط على كلمة تحميل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 










​


----------



## MenaNarmar (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة انا حوار الابن الضال لفريق الحياة الافضل رائعة جدا جدا جدا جدا*

*كلمات الترنيمة










*​


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة انا حوار الابن الضال لفريق الحياة الافضل رائعة جدا جدا جدا جدا*

*ميرسى خااااااااااااااااااااااالص على الترنيمة​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة انا حوار الابن الضال لفريق الحياة الافضل رائعة جدا جدا جدا جدا*

ميرسي وجار التحميل


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MenaNarmar (20 مارس 2009)

ِشكرا ليكم


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ..كثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## waelassal (23 مايو 2009)

الف شكر ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة اذكرنا فصلواتك


----------

